# jo em dic o me'n dic



## gvergara

Hola:​ 
Estoy recién aprendiendo catalán, así que pido disculpas si mis preguntas parecen obvias a algunos de los foreros. Mi amiga catalana que me está enseñando me dijo que el verbo _llamarse _se traduce por _dir-se_, y que su conjugación es _jo em dic, tu et dius, ell es diu_, etc. Sin embargo, lo busqué también en un conjugador de verbos catalanes y me encontré con que la conjugación completa es realizada con (al parecer) dos pronombres (_me'n dic, te'n dius, se'n diu_, etc), y al buscar otros verbos reflexivos se repite este modelo de conjugación en todos los tiempos, tanto los simples como los compuestos. Concretamente, quisiera saber​_ ¿Estoy en lo correcto al pensar que esta variente es realizada con dos pronombres? (reflexivo + en)?
_ ¿Son éstas dos formas equivalentes de conjugar los verbos reflexivos en catalán? De no ser así, ¿cuál es la diferencia?​ 
Muchas gracias por su ayuda, nos vemos​ 
Gonzalo​


----------



## chics

Hola gvergara!

Lo correcto es *em dic, et dius, es diu*...

El pronombre es no tiene nada que ver con reflexivos sino que sustituye grupos nominales. Si sabes francés lo entenderás enseguida, ya que ellos también tienen su *en* que se utiliza exactamente igual.

Además, los catalanes adoramos estos pronombres débiles (hay más; _hi_, _ho_...) y ORALMENTE los solemos añadir en frases sin que hagan falta ni sustituyan a nada.

pero nunca decimos me'n dic!!!!! Ahí no.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Imagino que has visto esa conjugación en el verbix. La verdad es que no sé por qué en esa web ponen todos los verbos reflexivos con el pronombre 'en', no tiene ningún sentido (Sí que hay algunos verbos reflexivos, como por ejemplo "anar-se'n", irse, que siempre incluyen el pronombre 'en' en la conjugación, pero son una minoría).... Además, sólo aparece las variante dialectal oriental-central y cuando el verbo empieza por vocal ponen mal el apóstrofe. 

Como bien apunta Chics, lo correcto es "em dic" i no "me'n dic".

Sólo se me ocurren algunos casos en que podríamos decir "se'n diu" con el sentido de llamarse, pero ya sería una combinación del verbo reflexivo con el pronombre adverbial 'en' usada en construcciones sintácticas sin equivalente literal en castellano. Por ejemplo: A València, de les patates se'n diu creïlles (En Valencia, a las patatas se las llama "creïlles").

Por cierto, tiempo atrás otro forero tuvo una duda muy parecida a la tuya.

Salutacions a Xile!


----------



## susanb

Què us sembla això?

-"Qui es diu Jordi d'aquesta classe?"
-"Jo me'n dic."


----------



## Cecilio

susanb said:


> Què us sembla això?
> 
> -"Qui es diu Jordi d'aquesta classe?"
> -"Jo me'n dic."



No sembla impossible, susanb, però si el tal Jordi em contestara així jo pensaria que és un alumne una mica 'raret'... Una resposta més normal seria "Jo".

En general oberve una superabundància de pronoms del tipus "en" o "hi" en molts registres, com si es tinguera la percepció que per posar més pronoms febles, alguns d'ells totalment innecessaris o redundants, el parlant o el que escriu utilitza un estil més elegant o correcte. Jo intente fugir d'aquestos usos per a mi excessius, propis en alguns casos de la hipercorrecció.


----------



## susanb

Estic totalment d'acord amb tú. El meu exemple era per fer-li veure a la gvergara que realment existeix i en quina situació se'ls pot trobar.


----------



## Cecilio

susanb said:


> Estic totalment d'acord amb tú. El meu exemple era per fer-li veure a la gvergara que realment existeix i en quina situació se'ls pot trobar.



És clar! Jo també ho havia entès així.


----------



## gvergara

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, ya me parecía raro ese modelo de conjugación que, efectivamente, aparece en www.verbix.com. Yo asumía que en catalán debían existir, tal como en francés o italiano, verbos reflexivos a los cuales se les agrega el pronombre _en_ (que así pasa a ser partícula) como por ejemplo _s'en aller, s'en sortir, andarsene_, etc., pero me extrañaba que en esta página (que no deja de ser bastante buena, para mi gusto) lo hicieran extensivo a cualquier verbo reflexivo. Gracias especialmente a Samaruc por los saludos, vaya para ti también un saludo desde América. Nos vemos

Gonzalo


----------



## pickypuck

Si te lías con las partículas, siempre puedes utilizar la alternativa mallorquina "jo nom", que utiliza el verbo pelado y mondado, je, je, je.


----------



## ratona!84

Hola! 
creo que la razón de ser de ese pronombre "en" es q sustituye al grupo "de...", por eso se utiliza con algunos verbos de movimiento/desplazamiento:

Jo me'*n *vaig (*d*'aquí)

Corregidme si me equivoco...  
Saludos!


----------



## ildure

susanb said:


> Què us sembla això?
> 
> -"Qui es diu Jordi d'aquesta classe?"
> -"Jo me'n dic."



Tengo más oído el 'Jo me'n dic de _Graupera_' (apellido),

Aúnque más típicos son 'Jo me'n faig _ de patates bullides_'. Sobretodo en personas mayores. O el que apunta 'ratona!84'...

Si se dice correctamente o no, ya es otra historia..

*pickypuck* entonces debería usar siempre vuestras peculiaridades... no sería buena idea que fuera cogiendo lo 'bueno' (según se mire, claro  ) de cada variante del catalán y las usara mezcladas (aunque sería gracioso jeje).
Si hablas/escribes en un dialecto, deberías respetarlo


----------



## pickypuck

ildure said:


> *pickypuck* entonces debería usar siempre vuestras peculiaridades... no sería buena idea que fuera cogiendo lo 'bueno' (según se mire, claro  ) de cada variante del catalán y las usara mezcladas (aunque sería gracioso jeje).
> Si hablas/escribes en un dialecto, deberías respetarlo


 
Era un simple chiste


----------



## pcplus

Cecilio said:


> No sembla impossible, susanb, però si el tal Jordi em contestara així jo pensaria que és un alumne una mica 'raret'... Una resposta més normal seria "Jo".
> 
> En general oberve una superabundància de pronoms del tipus "en" o "hi" en molts registres, com si es tinguera la percepció que per posar més pronoms febles, alguns d'ells totalment innecessaris o redundants, el parlant o el que escriu utilitza un estil més elegant o correcte. Jo intente fugir d'aquestos usos per a mi excessius, propis en alguns casos de la hipercorrecció.


o una broma com a:

*-Et dius Jordi, oi?*
*-No m'en dic, m'en diuen*

estaría bé?


----------



## gica

Benvolgut "gvergara",
He tret el nas per aquí i veig que segueixes aprenent català. A veure si et puc ajudar. (O potser ja en saps més que jo).
'Jo me'n dic de _Graupera_'
'Jo me'n faig _ de patates bullides_'
"Jo me'n dic _de Jordi_"...són construccions correctes i vives. Tan sols has de tenir en compte l'escriptura: hi falta una coma a totes tres, aixi:
'Jo me'n dic*,* de _Graupera_'
'Jo me'n faig*,* _ de patates bullides_'
"Jo me'n dic*,* _de Jordi_"

Salut, Gonzalo, si veus això al 2011 i tu havies començat el post fa cinc anys!


----------

